# Der Bau hat begonnen ..Mein Koiteich



## I.koi (9. März 2012)

Heute war der erste Tag meines Umbaus für den neuen Teich.

Ich baue einen 16m³ Koiteich mit senkrechten Wänden. Eben Typisch für einen Koiteich. Heute Mittag kam mein Bagger. 1,5 Tonnen die sofort im Boden versinkten, ist ja Tauwetter 

So sollte der neue Teich mal werden. 5 Meter Lang, 3 Meter Breit und 1,5 Meter Tief


----------



## I.koi (9. März 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen ..Mein Koiteich*

Wie kann ich meine Bilder hier so einstellen das Sie sofort zu sehen sind und ich beim Einstellen nen Text drunter machen kann?


----------



## I.koi (9. März 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen ..Mein Koiteich*

Das war der alte Teich


----------



## I.koi (9. März 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen ..Mein Koiteich*

Nun musste erst einmal die alte Folie raus und der Kies

4 dieser Hänger waren Randvoll mit Kies, beim wiegen haute es mich fast um, 300 KG. Nicht schlecht für den Hänger  und meinem 50er Roller

Nun musste erst einmal der alte Damm weichen, damit im Teich gebuddelt werden kann

Ähm Schatz, da steht ein Bagger im Teich !!!!! Naja hatte einen negativen Nachteil. Meine Frau wollte dann, das ich zuerst hinterm Haus das Gestrüpp weg mache. Tja wenn schon mal ein Bagger da ist!!!!! Da hatte ich wohl pech gehabt

Also ne Rampe bauen, damit ich hinter das Haus kann

In den Teich, aus dem Teich und ab hinter das Haus...... Sieht doch wirklich Klasse aus


----------



## I.koi (9. März 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen ..Mein Koiteich*

So Frauenwunsch wäre erfüllt 

So die Pflanzenkübel aus dem Boden holen und aufbewahren

Traurige Wahrheit, nicht jeder hat es überlebt...

...wie man sieht.....

Vom alten Teich ist nimmer viel übrig, wie man sehen kann

So hier kommen die Pflanzenkübel wieder hin  Fundament ist schon fertig

Die Treppe ist 55 Jahre alt, wäre schade wenn ich sie weg gemacht hätte

Mir fällt da gerade ein Songtext ein, passt irgendwie
"Ja wer Baggert da so spät noch am Baggerloch??? Das ist Bodo mit dem Bagger und der baggert noch...  "
Wer es nicht kennt, hier:

So es ist nun 21.30Uhr

Ende Tag 1


----------



## jolantha (10. März 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen ..Mein Koiteich*

Hallo,
Fleißig, fleißig 
Ich würd ne Krise kriegen, wenn mein Garten soooooo aussehen würde !!!!
Aber : Weiter so


----------



## Frank 69 (10. März 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen ..Mein Koiteich*

Hallo BODO !!!!!

Wenn du fertig gebaggert hast, kann du mir das Teil mal als PDF schicken dann kann ich auch gleich loslegen 
Bin auf deinen weiteren Fortschritt gespannt, um zu lernen.


----------



## Joerg (10. März 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen ..Mein Koiteich*

Hau rein, ich kann die Koi schon fast schwimmen sehen.


----------



## I.koi (10. März 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen ..Mein Koiteich*

Bautag 2:

*Heute kommt alles unverhofft*

Hallo liebe Teichfreunde.

Heute war eigendlich Bautag 2 geplant, an dem der Teich und die Pumpenkammer ausgehoben hätte werden sollen. Doch es kam alles anders. Ein Hydraulikschlauch platzte direkt an der Hydraulikpumpe des Baggers, dann durchtrennte ich noch ein Abwasserrohr beim Baggern und zu guter letzt spielte "Niclas" mein bald geborener Sohn uns einen derben Streich. So nun die wenigen Bilder von Heute und dann die Storry

So die Teichumrahmung mit den Planzensteinen wird ins Wasser gesetzt und anschließend mit Erde verfüllt.

Nun wird die erste Schicht erde, wo der Teich später drauf soll abgetragen........Genau in diesem Moment schrie meine Frau "Komm schnell, Komm schnell". Ich also wie ein gestörrter aus dem Bagger gesprungen und ab ins Haus gerannt. Was man wissen sollte, meine Frau ist hoch Schwanger und in 2 wochen ist der Geburtstermin. Also Frau ins Auto und mit 90 durch alle Ortschaften, eile ist geboten...4 Std. später, Papa KO, Frau KO und vom Baby keine Spur. Er dachte wohl ich Teste mal wie die zwei reagieren, also ab wieder Nachhause, der Bagger ruft.

So, nun wird das Loch ausgegraben. Leider wird der Teich etwas schmäler wie geplant, Grund dafür ist das meine Nachbarin nicht möchte das ich den Teich so nahe an Ihren bereits vergammelten Zaun setzte. Ok bevor ich Ärger anfange wird er 40 cm schmäler wie geplant.

Bei diesem Ausheben des Bodens platzte dann der Hydraulikschlauch..... Tolle Sache an einem Samstagnachmittag um 17 Uhr....... Doch ein benachbarter Bauunternehmer hatte zum Glück ein Ersatz da, es mussten nur die Überwurfmuttern getauscht werden dann passte er. Also Schlauch einbauen, Hydrauliköl nachfüllen und weiter gehts. Denkt Ihr, vergisst es...

Dieses schöne Rohr in 1,10 Meter Tiefe versaute mir alles. erstens kann nun der Teich nicht 1,5 Meter tief werden. Und zweitens habe ich mit der Schaufel das Rohr zerfetzt kurze Zeit später. Tja und woher kommt das Rohr???
Es ist das Abwasserrohr meiner Nachbarin die den Teich jetzt schon liebt. Nun musste ich erst einmal geschätzte 15 Zigarretten rauchen und nachdenken.

Die Lösung kommt auch, Um den Teich kommt eine Mauer, der Teich wird so eben doch 1,5 Meter tief, jedoch wächst er nach oben.



So zu Arbeitstag 3:

Auch wenn es Sonntag ist muss ich schauen das die Filterkammer fertig ausgehoben wird. Dann nich den Schacht für den Ba und den Skimmer buddeln und hoffen mir reicht die Zeit. Denn am Montag 9 Uhr wird der Bagger wieder abgeholt, bis dahin sollte ich alle Baggerarbeiten erledigt haben. Ich hoffe ich schaffe es, es sind noch 7m³ Erdreich auszuheben.


----------



## Joerg (10. März 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen ..Mein Koiteich*

Dann hattest du heute ja nicht so richtig Langeweile. :smoki 

Das mit der Mauer ist eine sehr gute Idee. Bin beim graben auch nicht tiefer gekommen und habe eine Mauer gemacht. Allen gefällt die sehr gut.

Ist auch ein guter Schutz, damit der Krabbler nicht so einfach ins Wasser kommt.


----------



## I.koi (10. März 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen ..Mein Koiteich*

Hallo Jörg
ich habe an einen Schutz für den Krabbler gedacht, ich mache einen 1 Meter hohen Maschendrahtzaun um den Teich.

Du weißt ja" Schauen, nicht anfassen  "


----------



## Frank 69 (10. März 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen ..Mein Koiteich*

Hallo bodo rh

ich möcht nicht mit dir tauschen Baggern und auf nachwuchs warten ola das will was heißen wünsch dir alles erdenklich gute für deine beiden Projekte und grüß mir deine Nachbarin


----------



## I.koi (10. März 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen ..Mein Koiteich*

Danke Frank,

Ja der kleine will doch bestimmt auch Fischis sehn . Da muss sich Papa noch ganz schön ins Zeug legen bis die Kois schwinnen können. Ich rechne insgesamt mit 1-2 Monaten Bauzeit. immer schön Schritt für Schritt. Baumaterial ist nicht Billig. Aber das passt schon, so lang es fertig wird.

Gruß

Stephan


----------



## Joerg (10. März 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen ..Mein Koiteich*

Hallo Stephan,
eine 50cm hohe Mauer sollte erst mal ein paar Wochen reichen. Da muss man erst mal drüber klettern können.

Viel Erfolg bei beiden Projekten, die bald zum Abschluss kommen.


----------



## I.koi (10. März 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen ..Mein Koiteich*

Hallo Jörg,
das Erste was ich gekauft habe war der Zaun . Sicher ist sicher. 

Gruß

Stephan


----------



## Joerg (10. März 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen ..Mein Koiteich*

Hallo Stephan,
lass es doch erst mal da sein. :smoki
Dann wird es nach einer längeren Zeit mal krabbeln und erst später irgendwo drüberklettern. 


Eine Mauer ist toll, man sitz fast auf Augenhöhe mit ihnen.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (11. März 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen ..Mein Koiteich*

Servus ,

Ich konnte auch nicht tiefer wie 80 - 90 cm in den Boden und so wuchs mein Teich eben
auch 50 cm nach oben.

Wie willst Du die senkrechten Wände denn abstützen - mauern ?

LG Markus


----------



## I.koi (11. März 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen ..Mein Koiteich*

Ich nehme Betonestrich dafür

Aber heute regnet es, mal schauen ob ich baggern kann


----------



## VolkerN (11. März 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen ..Mein Koiteich*

Hallo...

...Danke für die gut bebilderte Beschreibung 

...und die geschilderten "Dramen" bestätigen mir nur immer wieder die selbst gemachten Erfahrungen.

Erstens kommt es anders ...und Zweitens als man denkt 

Mach weiter so ...viel Erfolg !


----------



## I.koi (12. März 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen ..Mein Koiteich*

Hallo

So der Teich ist nun Ausgehoben, die Bilder folgen in den nächsten Tagen, es gab nochmals Probleme, also seit gespannt.


----------



## pyro (13. März 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen ..Mein Koiteich*

Ohne Probleme wäre das Leben doch zu einfach und irgendwie langweilig. Es tut doch gut Lösungen zu finden und kreativ zu sein. Schöne Baudoku aber nun habe ich 2 Fragen dazu.

1. Du schreibst Deine Nachbarin will den Teich nicht so nahe an der Grenze haben. Natürlich will man der Ruhe wegen keinen Streit aber kann ein Nachbar wirklich so eine Forderung stellen? Gibt es gesetzlich einzuhaltende Abstände zur Grundstücksgrenze bei einem Teich?

2. Das Abwasserrohr Deiner Nachbarin... was sucht das auf Deinem Grundstück und warum wusstest Du nichts davon?


----------



## I.koi (13. März 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen ..Mein Koiteich*

Hallo Pyro

Das ist ne verdammt gute Frage wieso das Rohr durch meinen Garten läuft. Ich habe keine Ahnung, aus den Plänen der Gemeinde ging das nicht hervor.

Meine Nachbarin könnte nur dann sagen Sie will es nicht so Nahe an Ihrem Grundstück wenn es sich um ein in Planung befindliches Bauvorhaben /Objekt handelt. Das ist ein Koiteich jedoch nicht. Deshalb benötigst du zum Bau auch keine Baugenehmigung.

Gruß
Stephan


----------



## I.koi (13. März 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen ..Mein Koiteich*

*Tag 3:*

*Regen Regen Regen und noch mehr Regen*

Als Tiefbautag konnte ich mir wohl keinen schlecherten Tag heraussuchen wie diesen. Es regnete den ganzen Tag. Doch ich hatte das Problem dass ja der Bagger einen Tag später wieder abgeholt wird. Also warme Kleidung anziehen und rauf auf den Bagger.
Ein Sprichwort sagt: "An einem Samstag stirbt man nicht und an einem Sonntag Baggert man nicht".
 Aber der Schwabe kennt kein Sonntag. "Schaffa, Schaffa, Koiteich baua und ned noach dr Nochbare schaua" hieß es für mich.


In der Stellenausschreibung zum Koiteich hieß es" Wer Matsch mag wird diese Arbeit lieben".
Ganz toll !!!!!!!Also habe ich noch ein wenig gebaggert und dann die Pflanzensteine gesetzt.

Kurz kam die Sonne raus, als ich die zweite Reihe Pflanzensteine gesetzt habe. Leider war es das für den ganzen Tag an Sonne

So der Teich ist ausgehoben, auch die Filterkammer im Hintergrund zu sehen. Die Erde brach stück für Stück nach unten, es war ein Trauerspiel

Da werde ich wohl an dieser Stelle um eine Ziegelmauer an dieser Stelle nicht herum kommen. Den Spalt zwischen Erde und Mauer ferfülle ich dann mit Betonestrich.

Hier darüber wird später einmal ein kleiner Pflanzenfilter sein der in den Teich mündet. Links und Rechts am Haufen wird eine Mauer hoch gezogen. Der freigegrabene Schacht wird nach einbringung der Rohre wieder zugeschüttet

Hier wird später einmal die Pumpenkammer ihr Zuhause haben

Der Aushub vom Teich

So zwischenzeitlich habe ich angefangen den BA mit dem Rohr zu verkleben. Hier eine Dose Aceton zum Reinigen der Klebeflächen, der PVC-U Kleber sowie die zu verklebenden Teile

Der Kleber wurde reichlich auf das Rohr sowie dem BA aufgetragen, damit es Dicht ist und auch hält.

So sieht es dann aus, wenn beide Teile verklebt sind

So der Koiteich nochmals, ja da hat wohl jemand bei der rechten Seite geschlafen so schräg wie das ist, egal wird ausgebesser

So dieses Bild habe ich meiner Frau zu verdanken, toll schatz. Du schaust zu und ich muss arbeiten...Lol bist ja Schwanger


Leider ließ es das wetter bisher nicht weiter zu am Koiteich die Mauer anzufangen. Ich kann nur hoffen das nicht alles an Erde zusammen bricht......

Ich hoffe ich konnte euch mit diesen Bildern nun wieder etwas freude machen....
....sobald es weiter geht werden natürlich wieder Fotos gemacht

Gruß Stephan


----------



## I.koi (13. März 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen ..Mein Koiteich*

Tja das blöde Wetter eben. Naja macht nichts


----------



## Moonlight (13. März 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen ..Mein Koiteich*

Du hast am Sonntag gebaggert? Meine Nachbarn hätten mir den Ar..h hochgebunden!

Sonntag ist bei uns absolute Funkstille, da getraut man sich nicht mal einen Nagel in die Wand zu hauen ...

Bin neugierig wie es weiter geht, also mach nicht zu lange Pausen, sonst stürzen wieder die Wände ein 

Mandy


----------



## I.koi (13. März 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen ..Mein Koiteich*

Hi Mandy

Klar habe ich gebaggert. Meine Nachbarin kam erst raus als ich mit der Baggerschaufel durch Ihren Zaun versehendlich gefahren bin....UPS....

Na Ja nun hab ich Ihr einen neuen Zaun gekauft.... ....Passt schon sagt der Schwabe


LG

Stephan


----------



## Moonlight (13. März 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen ..Mein Koiteich*

Respekt ... tolerante Nachbarn ...


----------



## pyro (13. März 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen ..Mein Koiteich*

Also ich würde wirklich ungern unwissentlich ein Abwasserrohr vom Nachbarn quer im Garten verlaufend haben und deshalb meine Baupläne total abändern müssen.

Da würde ich wohl mit der Nachbarin den Deal machen wenn Dich das Rohr nun nicht so stört das wenn Du schon nicht in die Tiefe kannst musst Du in die Breite um noch auf Volumen X zu kommen und Du bittest Sie das Du näher an die Grenze darfst ohne das Sie ausflippt...


----------



## Frank 69 (13. März 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen ..Mein Koiteich*

Hallo Bodo 

Du hast echt ein supi Wetterradar für deinen Koiteich, aber warum einfach wen es auch Besch..... geht.
Sieht aber super aus wäre froh wenn ich schon soweit wäre.

Ps: ich schaue weiter zu und lerne


----------



## I.koi (14. März 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen ..Mein Koiteich*

Ich rätsel gerade immer noch wie ich die Wände machen soll, Hab heute mal ein kleines Stück mit Betonestrich gemacht, jedoch lässt er sich nicht gut glätten an ner Senkrechten Wand. Nun Überlege ich mir ob ich die Wände nicht einfach nur mit dem Spaten glätte. Die Abbruchstellen auffülle und oben herum nur eine Mauer ziehe. Weil sonst benötige ich unmengen an Betonestrich was ins Geld gehen würde.
Ich habe nur eine 0,5 mm starke Folie.
Da ist nun guter Rat teuer


----------



## Karl der Koi (14. März 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen ..Mein Koiteich*

Ist es nicht. 

Gieße Dir die Bodenplatte aus Beton und mauere mit Kellerschalsteinen. Wenn man es mauern nennen kann. Eigendlich stapeln und mit Beton ausgiießen. Bewährung nicht vergessen. Dann kannst super oben weiter bauen. Außerhalb Erde. 
Noch eleganter sind Styroschalsteine. Gleiche Bauweise nur gleich gedämmt.
Ist halt die klassische Bauweise. 
Hat sehr viele Vorteile, aber kost auch etwas.

Aber wenn man sich solch Mühe macht, sollte man es gleich vernünftig machen.
Besonders, wenns ein Hochteich wird. Da geht eigendlich gar nicht anders.

Gruß


----------



## rosenkranz (14. März 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen ..Mein Koiteich*

Wird der Tangit kleber net zu spröde für den BA? Hatte gelesen das man dafür Innotec nehmen sollte, berichtigt mich einer wenn ich falsch lieg ?


----------



## I.koi (14. März 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen ..Mein Koiteich*

Da ich Lehm als Boden habe, würde eine 3 cm Betonestrichstärke schon genügen, da der Boden sehr Fest ist.

Zu Tangit, Tangitkleber wird in der Industrie und in der Hallenbadtechnik für das Verkleben von Rohren verwendet. Da wird nichts spröde. Wichtig ist eine gewisse stärke aufzutragen


----------



## rosenkranz (14. März 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen ..Mein Koiteich*

So wie er das auf dem Bild gemacht hat, sollte doch reichen oder?


gruß


----------



## I.koi (14. März 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen ..Mein Koiteich*

Du meinst so wie ich es gemacht habe???????


----------



## rosenkranz (14. März 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen ..Mein Koiteich*

ja genau du warst das . und so sollte es auch gemacht werden ?


----------



## pyro (14. März 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen ..Mein Koiteich*

Was bitte willst Du mit einer 0,5mm Billigteichfolie????

Ich hoffe das ist nicht Dein ernst!

Kauf was vernünftiges, mind. 1mm stark.


----------



## RKurzhals (14. März 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen ..Mein Koiteich*

Hallo Rosenkranz,
auch wenn's ans "OT" geht:
das ist eine sehrgute Klebestelle , so sehen meine nicht aus! Ich habe zum Schluss lernen dürfen, dass man für eine "perfekte" Klebestelle das Rohr zweimal anfast:
einmal steil und damit nicht zu tief, und dann flach über die gesamte "Klebebreite". Auf keinen Fall soll man das Rohr beim / nach dem Einschieben drehen, da so der Klebe- Film durch das leicht gegenseitige Verkannten an einigen Stellen zu dünn sein kann.
Ich habe das alles falsch gemacht... . Bis auf ein paar Stellen, wo ich mit Kleber gegeizt hatte, ist dennoch nichts undicht. Dort hat es gereicht, über die trockene Verbindung noch mal Kleber zu pinseln (sind ja keine 16 bar drauf... ).
Ich bin schon gespannt, wie es mit Deinem Teich weitergeht, illerkoi!


----------



## I.koi (15. März 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen ..Mein Koiteich*



pyro schrieb:


> Was bitte willst Du mit einer 0,5mm Billigteichfolie????
> 
> Ich hoffe das ist nicht Dein ernst!
> 
> Kauf was vernünftiges, mind. 1mm stark.



Hallo Pyro.

Man kann auf eine starke Folie dann verzichten, wenn man dafür den Untergrund und Wandseiten dem entsprechend Tragbar macht. So ist auf der Folie selbst keine Belastung sondern diese Dient nur zur Abdichtung. Einfache Statik

PVC Folie ist in dieser Weise sogar belastbarer wie die Epdm Folie, da bei einer Stärke von 0,5 mm diese Epdm Folie mit Sicherheit reißen würde, PVC jedoch nicht.

Der Unterschied zwischen den Folien liegt darin, das PVC eben durch die Materialhärte eben in der Verlegung nicht gerade benutzerfreundlicher ist.

Meine Eltern haben einen Koiteich mit 70m³ und 3 Meter Wassertiefe seit 10 Jahren. Als Folie 0,5mm PVC und bis heute war noch nie ne Undichtigkeit.

Es sind Ammenmärchen das PVC weniger Belastbar ist. Es geht hier viel mehr um den Verlegekomfort von Epdm Folie.

Kautschuk hat sogar noch einen s wesendlichen Nachteil, und dass ist die Mischung. Ähnlich wie bei einem Autoreifen. Die Stärke macht es alleine nicht aus, sondern die Qualität des Ursprungmaterials.


----------



## Karl der Koi (15. März 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen ..Mein Koiteich*

Sorry, einfache Statik ja, aber nicht mit 3cm Beton auf Lehm. Das hat mit Statik nix zu tun. Dat ist Murks.
Sorry, sollte man aber umbedingt überdenken. Besonders wenn noch in die Höhe gebnaut wird.

Gruß


----------



## Joerg (15. März 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen ..Mein Koiteich*

Ich reiße meine 0.5mm PVC Folie im Sommer raus, weil sie undicht geworden ist.
Mag sein es lag an mir, weil ich im Teich gebadet habe oder an den Mäusen.
EPDM Folie ist sehr viel elastischer und deutlich haltbarer.

Es kann aber auch mit der PVC gut gehen, wenn sie gut verlegt wird.


----------



## RKurzhals (15. März 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen ..Mein Koiteich*

Hallo Illerkoi,
jetzt haben ja schon viele bei Dir gemeckert (wobei ich persönlich die Anstösse ganz nett fand ). Ich habe bei mir auch EPDM verlegt. Nicht, weil die sich so schön verlegt, und auch nicht, weil PVC ökologisch nicht perfekt ist. Sondern aus dem einfachen Grund, weil EPDM halt weder "verrottet", und lichtstabil ist. Das waren bei mir die ausschlaggebenden Gründe. Die höhere "Weiter-Reißneigung" bei EPDM war für mich kein Argument. Scharfe Kanten haben bei beiden Materialien nichts an der Folie im Teich zu suchen.


----------



## pyro (15. März 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen ..Mein Koiteich*

Ja, ich dachte bei meiner Äusserung an mehrere Dinge, u.a. auch daran das eine so dünne Folie eben viel schneller kaputt ist... 3-4 Jahre Sonneneinstrahlung... UV... und das Ding ist spröde ohne Ende. Vielleicht wirft Dein zu erwartender Sohn in 3 Jahren mal nen spitzen Stein in den Teich usw. 0,5mm Folie ist halt 3x so schnell kaputt wie 1mm...

Gut, man kann mit Böschungsmatte usw. arbeiten... aber da Du keine 100 qm Folie brauchst für Deinen Teich würde ich hier nicht an der falschen Stelle sparen.


----------



## Doc (16. März 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen ..Mein Koiteich*

Pyro ... alter Teil Teich ca. 20 Jahre ... 0,5mm PVC ... dicht
Neuer Teil, 1mm, 15 Jahre ... dicht ...

Und da gibts stellen, die sehen die Sonne 8 Stunden am Tag ... und da is kein Loch ... sicher sind da Flüssigmacher weg etc. ... aber deshalb hab ich ja auch vor zu modernisieren :smoki


----------



## I.koi (16. März 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen ..Mein Koiteich*

Ich denke wir sollten hier nicht Streiten, für sich selbst hat jeder Recht. Jeder mag es anders.


----------



## Doc (16. März 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen ..Mein Koiteich*

Wir streiten doch nicht?


----------



## I.koi (18. März 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen ..Mein Koiteich*

Hallo liebe Teichfreunde

Nun endlich nach langen Überlegen habe ich die Lösung, wie ich meine Teichwände sichern kann. 
Ich habe mir lange überlegt ob ich die Teichwände Betonieren solloder nicht, doch da denke ich ist ganz klar zu erkennen das ich zu viel Material benötigen würde. Auch eine Zieelmauer die mit Beton hinterfüllt werden würde, würde irgendwann dem Druck des Wassers nicht mehr stand halten.
Beton war und ist auch die Lösung. Doch eine Schalung  würde etrem lange dauern, wenn ich diese auf Maß anbringen würde. Ich führ also mit dem Auto durch die Gegend. Bis ich auf einen Koiteichbauer getroffen bin. Er gab mir den Tipp " Nimm für die Wände alte Betonplatten, achte darauf das der Kiesanteil sehr hoch ist im Beton". Diese Idee war der Hammer.
Ich habe nun Nachgeschaut woher ich solche Platten bekommen könnte und tatsache, gerade mal 4 KM weiter weg baut ein Bauer seinen Hof um und verschenkt 100 Betonplatten 50*50. Eine wiegt ca. 45 KG. Genügend also als Eigengewicht, wenn man es Umrechnet auf den cm².
So die Platten sind schon älter. Was sehr gut ist. Ich werde den Platen ein Fundament geben, wo bereits die Platten für die erste Reihe eingegossen werden. Die Platten selbst werde ich ca. 2cm vom Erdreich weg senkrecht ünereinander aufbauen. zwischen den Blatten kommt Beton damit sich die einzelnen Platten verbinden und eine Wand entstehen lassen. Der Zwischenraum wird sobald die Wände stehen mit Beton verfüllt. So das die Platten auch halten und gleichmäßig an das Erdreich in voller Länge drücken, damit nicht jede Wand das macht was Sie will werde ich Amierungsstahl hinter jede Kante also Ecker machen und diesen um 90 Grad biegen. Wird dann der Zwischenraum zwischen Betonplatten und Erdreich mit Beton aufgefüllt können die Wände sich nicht mehr selbstständig machen und ungewöllt unterschiedlich verrutschen.

Als Bodenplatte im Teich wird eine 6 cm dicke Betonestrichplatte gegossen, die mit Amierungsstahl ausgekleidet wird.

Insgesamt wird die Wand durch die Betonplatten und dem Auffüllen des Zwischenraums ca. 7 cm dick. Ich denke das wird reichen.


----------



## pyro (19. März 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen ..Mein Koiteich*



Illerkoi schrieb:


> Ich denke wir sollten hier nicht Streiten, für sich selbst hat jeder Recht. Jeder mag es anders.



OK, sag schon nichts mehr... streiten will ich schon gar nicht.

DOC, wegen PC müssen wir uns irgendwann noch zusammenfunken....


----------



## Zacky (20. März 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen ..Mein Koiteich*

Hallo.

Ich wollte mal nach dem Stand der Dinge fragen! Du hast geschrieben, dass du jetzt Betonplatten 50x50 cm nimmst! Sind das Gehwegplatten? Wie stark sind die? Du hast sie hochkant, also senkrecht in Beton gestellt? Wie muss ich mir das Ganze vorstellen? Hast du mal Bilder vom Bau. Willst du dann Platte für Platte aufeinander mörteln und dann den Zwischenraum ausgiessen? Bin notorisch neugierig...


----------



## I.koi (20. März 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen ..Mein Koiteich*

Hallo Zacky

Ja es sind eine Art von Gehwegplatten, jedoch ca 5cm Stark, man verwendet diese auf Parkplätzen. Die Gehwegplatten werden Senkrecht übereinander gestellt und mit Zement fixiert untereinander. Jedoch so, dass zwischen den Platten ca. 2mm Luft ist. Ich mache es deshalb so, weil ich ja mit Beton hinterfülle und der Beton sollte in die Schlitze wandern, werde Ihn etwas dicker anmachen wie gewohnt.
Die Rückseite der Platten ist sehr Rau und voller Kiessteine, so das der Beton dort ohne Probleme halten wird. Da die wände untereinander jedoch keinen Halt haben, werde ich an den Ecken Amierungsstahl einbringen, so wie ein Winkel ungefähr, habe diese Teile schon gekauft. So können mir die Wände nicht abhauen oder Kippen.

Jedoch habe ich gerade für den Bau keine Zeit mehr. Meine Frau ist Hochschwanger (38 Woche) und dort gibt es sehr starke Probleme mit dem Kind. So das mir gerade und ich denke es ist Nachvollziehbar die Zeit im Krankenhaus wichtiger ist.
Sobald das Kind da ist und und mit Mutter und Kind alles OK ist, werde ich den Bau weiter machen und euch auch Fotos davon machen.


----------



## Zacky (20. März 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen ..Mein Koiteich*

Na dann wünsche ich euch alles Gute für die bevorstehende Geburt. Klar geht das vor, keine Frage...

Bis später dann und wir werden gespannt sein, wie sich alles entwickelt, sowohl Kind als auch dann der Teich!


----------



## Christine (28. März 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen ..Mein Koiteich*

So, der kleine Niclas hat einen eigenen Thread:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/34926

Hier können wir dann mit dem Teichbau weitermachen (wenn der junge Vater sich von der Geburt erholt hat  )


----------



## I.koi (3. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen ..Mein Koiteich*

Hallo zusammen.

Was hat das nun gedauert, oh man. Man(n) baggert ein Loch. Dann kommt das Kind, was ja positiv ist und dann?????.....
Drei mal dürft Ihr raten.....

... Ne nicht die geliebte Nachbarin, nein. Man bekommt im Umkreis von 60 KM keine Schalungssteine momentan. Wieso Schalungssteine, ganz einfach, ich habe zwar nun 100 alte Gehwegplatten im Garten stehen, doch weiß ich nicht zu Recht ob ich dieser Sache trauen kann.
Deshalb hat sich mein liebes Ich gedacht, nimm Ziegelsteine.......
Zwischen erdreich und Ziegel ca. 3 cm Luft, da kommt später Beton rein und die Ziegel werden durch das Erdreich nicht Nass. Habe bei google einige solcher Teiche gesehn und jeder hat es so gemacht. Innen und über die Steine kommt die Folie und der Ziegel ist schön im Trockenen.

Das heißt ich habe heute 400 Ziegel bestellt. Preislich kommt es etwas teurer durch den Mörtel, aber man muss keine 5 cm Mörtel auftragen, da reicht 1 cm.

So nun mache ich morgen das Fundament hierfür und die Steine können kommen.

Bilder wird es natürlich auch wieder geben, ist doch klar.

LG

Stephan


----------



## Joerg (3. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen ..Mein Koiteich*

Stephan,
dir ist aber schon bewusst, dass Ziegelsteine nicht die normale Vorgehensweise ist. 
Schalungssteine lassen sich mit einem Laster gut transportieren, egal von wo auch immer.

Der Vorteil ist, dass die eine stabile Wand bilden und die Oberfläche sehr gerade wird.
Das ist günstig, wenn man nachher die Folie ohne Falten verlegen will.

Mach nur weiter, bin auf dein Ergebnis sehr gespannt.


----------



## I.koi (3. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen ..Mein Koiteich*

Hallo Jörg, 

ja das weiß ich, aber jeden Händler den ich anrief hatte keine mehr da. Alle vorbestellt. Sogar ein Hersteller schrieb mir ne E Mail, 3-5 Wochen wartezeit.

Ich muss dann eben die Ziegel verputzen, tja aber das ist ok


----------



## I.koi (5. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen ..Mein Koiteich*

*Regen, Regen und nochmals Regen*

Tja wer hätte das Gedacht. Ich will den Koiteich weiter bauen und es Regnet. Tja wohl Pech gehabt 

Ich habe gestern wenigstens als es kurz aufhörte zu regnen zwei Fundamente für die Ziegel gegossen. Hoffe das es hält, aber ich denke schon. Beton bindet ja von Innen heraus ab


----------



## I.koi (29. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen ..Mein Koiteich*

*Und weiter gehts*

Endlich ist das Mistwetter vorbei. An einem Tag von 10 Grad auf 30 Grad. Juhu schreit da der Teichbauer. Also habe ich begonnen das Fundament weiter zu Gießen, wurde damit auch Rechtzeitig gestern zum Abend fertig.

Auf der rechten Seite des Bildes sieht man das neue Fundament und gerade aus an den Rohren, es ist noch Nass.

Der Raum zwischen Fundament und desen Oberkannte wird innen noch verfüllt, so dass das Fundament komplett im Erdreich ist

480 Ziegel warten nur darauf endlich gesetzt zu werden

Hier mal zur Ansicht, damit man es sich vorstellen kann

Der Zwischenraum zwischen Ziegel und Erdreich wird später mit wasserdichtem WU Beton verfüllt, so werden die Steine immer im Trockenen sein.
 In den Teich kommt dann Folie, davor wird der Boden ausgegossen.

Nun heißt es warten bis morgen und dann gehts mit der Mauer weiter, wenn das Wetter hält


----------



## Moonlight (29. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen ..Mein Koiteich*

Was sind denn das für komische Ziegel? 
Und Du glaubst das hält? Na ich weiß nicht ...:?

Mandy


----------



## Mathias2508 (29. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen ..Mein Koiteich*

Moin Mandy,
das sind Porotonsteine.Da werden auch ganze Häuser mit gebaut.


----------



## I.koi (29. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen ..Mein Koiteich*

Mandy, hab keine Angst , das hält.

Ich habe extra die Statik berechnet von den Wänden, da ich dahinter 6 cm Beton *ohne* Amirung habe hält diese Wand einen Druck von 6 To. je m² aus.

Der Ziegelhersteller war auch vor Ort und bekam beim Rechnen genau das gleiche Ergebnis heraus.

Also alles Easy:smoki


----------



## Joerg (30. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen ..Mein Koiteich*

Stephan,
ich hatte mir etwas ganz anderes unter "Ziegel" vorgestellt. 
Die sind sicher vollkommen ausreichend und dein Projekt kann weiter gehen.
Eigentlich hat die Wand in einem Teich wenig statische Belastung.
Der Wasserdruck ist nur gering und hinter der Mauer ist das Erdreich. 

Mach mal so weiter, das wird sicher ein toller Teich.


----------



## Moonlight (30. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen ..Mein Koiteich*



Illerkoi schrieb:


> hab keine Angst , das hält.



Dein Wort in Gottes Gehörgang ... 

Na mach mal weiter, bin gespannt wie der Teich aussieht, wenn die Mauern stehen 

Mandy


----------



## I.koi (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen ..Mein Koiteich*

*Hallo Ihr Lieben*


Bestimmt hat der ein oder andere schon Gedacht wieso nichts mehr kommt......


Es lag daran kurz nach der Geburt meines Sohnes machte meine Pumpe in meinem Körper wohl etwas Schlapp. Na ja seit dem ruht der Teichbau....Das Gras erobert alles wieder zurück, ein trauriger anblick. Ich muss leider langsamer tretten und das mit 32.

Demnächst so hoffe ich wird es mit kleinen Schritten weiter gehen. Ich gebe die Hoffnung nicht auf.

LG

Stephan


----------



## Christine (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen ..Mein Koiteich*

Hallo Stephan,

das klingt nicht so gut - auf jeden Fall gute Besserung und alles Liebe.
Genieße lieber die Zeit mit Deinem Kleinen.


----------



## I.koi (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen ..Mein Koiteich*

Danke dir Christine


----------



## Andre 69 (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen ..Mein Koiteich*

Ach du herje !
Dann gute Besserung und alles Gute !
Ps: Wenn die Pumpe nicht mehr richtig will, meld dich nochmal im Forum ,gibt bestimmt einen der eine Pumpe über hat, ansonsten basteln wir was !
Mit einen Mammut vielleicht ? Aber die Nebenwirkungen ( Haaaaaare ) , ick weis nicht ?
Siehst dann aus wie ein Bär ! 
Nochmal____rh GUTE BESSERUNG ____rh


----------



## Connemara (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen ..Mein Koiteich*

Oha....komm schnell wieder auf die Beine und konzentrier dich auf das, was jetzt wirklich wichtig ist!!!


----------



## Moonlight (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen ..Mein Koiteich*

Och mönsch stephan. . . du bist 5jahre jünger als ich und jetzt schon das herz?! paß bloß auf das es nicht schlimmer wird. laß deine frau ran an den teichbau und übernimm das kind. das ist einfacher und körperlich nicht so anstrengend  ich wünsche dir gute besserung.


----------



## Zermalmer (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen ..Mein Koiteich*

Hallo Stephan,
Meine Frau hatte letztens auch ein nicht unerhebliches Problem mit dem von Dir genannten Körperteil...
Und Sie ist 'auch nur' 10 Jahre älter als Du.

Ich wünsche Dir auf jeden Fall alles gute und gute Besserung!


----------



## I.koi (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen ..Mein Koiteich*

HAllo ihr

Vielen lieben Dank an euch. Es ist rührend sowas zu Lesen. Danke euch.......  Ja wenns nicht klappt werde ich meine Kois und das ganze drum herum an jemanden der Kois liebt weiter geben müssen.......

Danke Birgit, Moon und Andreas...


----------



## Moonlight (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen ..Mein Koiteich*

Daran darfst du gar nicht denken. . . aufgeben gibt es nicht. du hast doch zeit. immer mal etwas damit man nicht einrostet, aber mehr nicht . . . und dann kannst du in 2jahren auch fertig sein. gib nicht auf!


----------



## Doc (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen ..Mein Koiteich*

Sehe ich ähnlich und nicht aufgeben - in der Ruhe liegt die Kraft 

Auch von mir eine gute Besserung!


----------



## Joerg (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen ..Mein Koiteich*

Hi Stephan,
die Pumpe kann wohl mal schlapp machen aber die Motivation wird dich wieder zurück auf die Bahn bringen. 
Du hattest doch schon mehr Schicksalsschläge zu verkraften. Das wird schon wieder. 

Der Teich ist doch schon soweit fertig. Hol dir jemand der dir den Rest macht.
Die ruhigen Bewegungen und die Zuneigung der Koi können einem schon mal runter holen.
Diese Ruhe wirst du jetzt brauchen, damit du wieder ganz fit wirst.

Gute Besserung.


----------



## Lucy79 (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen ..Mein Koiteich*



Moonlight schrieb:


> laß deine frau ran an den teichbau und übernimm das kind. das ist einfacher und körperlich nicht so anstrengend  ich wünsche dir gute besserung.



hahaha......  denkst Du!!!!   ich würde lieber nen Teich bauen, neee, statt dessen hab ich hier ein schlecht gelauntes, zahnendes Kind, das sich den ganzen  Tag  überall hochzieht und gerne umfällt ( muss man dauernd bei stehen bleiben und notfalls eingreifen)  und vor allem laufen will, natürlich an der Hand...   den ganzen Tag...  sonst gibts Gebrüll vom Feinsten...  nicht mal in Ruhe aufs Klo gehen kann man...  


sag nochmal, dass ein Kleinkind einfacher ist....


 







..natürlich Gute Besserung an den Papa


----------



## Moonlight (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen ..Mein Koiteich*

Hey susanne. . . ich habe 2 von der sorte, kenne das also. und trotzdem ist es körperlich nicht so anstrengend wie ein teichbau. von der  nervlichen belastung mal abgesehen


----------



## I.koi (4. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen ..Mein Koiteich*

*Der Bau geht weiter:*

Lange ist es her das ich mit dem Teichbau begonnen habe, dann kamen die Probleme mit meinem süssen Zwerg. Zum Schluss als es weiter gehen hätte können machte dann noch meine Pumpe schlapp......

...Man überlegt es sich dann, ob man dieses Projekt einstampfen soll. Es kommen einen Zweifel auf, ob das alles richtig ist. Doch haben mir hier sehr viele Mut gemacht, mir Kraft gegeben es nicht sein zu lassen. Dafür erst einmal ein rießen Dank an euch alle, dass hat nämlich einiges bewirkt. 

Ihr alle kennt die Fotostrecke die ich anfangs gemacht habe. Nun geht es weiter. Seit einer Woche wird täglich weiter gebaut. Ich muss zwar langsam machen wegen dem Herz, aber es macht so viel Spass es zuende zu bringen..

Ich will euch nicht weiter die Bilder vorenthalten, wie schon gesagt, seit einer Woche wird weiter gebaut.


Die Mauern sind hoch gezogen, 1,35 Meter tief wird er sein. Ich denke das reicht, da ich noch eine 3 KW Heizung einbauen werde



Die Hütte, in der später der Filter kommt, die Hütte ist unterkellert so das man im Keller 1,90 Meter Höhe hat, ausreichend um stehen zu können



Im Boden der Hütte hat es zwei Klappen, eine auf die ganze Länge der Hütte und zur Hälfte der Breite, wo später der Filter drunter stehen wird und eine kleinere links oben im Bild zu sehn, wo ich in den Keller kann.




Aussen an den Teichmauern ist pro Stein ein Amierungsstahl angebracht um später dem Stein halt zu bieten. Zwischen Steine und Erdreich wurde mit Beton (WU) ein Spalt von 15 cm rund um den Teich hoch betoniert. So haben die Steine einen sicheren halt.



Wassereinlässe sind 2 *50DN, zum Filter hin wird in Schwerkraft gefahren, einmal ein BA und einmal ein Skimmer, jeweils 110DN. Später wird in der Hütte im Keller noch ein Überlaufrohr installiert, welches dann gleich hoch wie der Filter sein wird und in das Abwasser endet, sollte es mal zu viel Regnen kann das Wasser abfliessen und der Teich läuft niemals über.



Damit die Folie keinen Schaden nimmt, wurde über die Kanten der Steine ein halbes 40DN Rohr drüber gemacht, so kann die Folie schön über die Steine geklappt und am Betonring befestigt werden.



Um den Teich selbst wird von Velda ein Reiher- und Katzenschreck Elektrozaun mit 1 KV gespannt, welcher später schaltbar ist, so das ich keine gewischt bekomme sollte ich mal mit dem Kescher in den Teich müssen.



So sieht das Ganze aus einer Entfernung dann aus, an der Hütte wird noch Erdreich aufgeschüttet, am Eingang dann eine Granittreppe aus Randsteinen gemacht. Die Hütte bekonnt noch zum Teich hin einen Steingarten



Der Rand wird Wahrscheinlich mit Felssteinen versehen, mal sehn



Hinter den Teich zur Nachbarin kommt dann noch dieser schöne Sichtschutz als Dankeschön für das generve.



Das ist der Filter, der in den Keller der Hütte kommt, oben darauf zu sehen meine Edelstahl UV-C Röhre mit 75 Watt. Derzeit läuft alles in der Aussenhälterung.



Und das ist mein süsser Spatz Niclas, mitlerweile 67 cm groß und Gesund, zum Glück. Man was machte er mir die ersten 3 Monate für Kummer. Aber ich liebe Ihn so sehr.......



...... vor allem bei diesem Lächeln...traumhaft schön




So ich hoffe es gefällt euch etwas


----------



## tomsteich (4. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen ..Mein Koiteich*

Hallo Illerkoi,

bin gerade auf Deinen Beitrag gestossen. Am besten gefallen mir eindeutig die letzten beiden Bilder (von Niclas)!

Hoffe für Dich, dass der geplante, 1 Meter hohe, Maschendrahtzaun auf Dauer genügt und Du nicht einen kleinen Kletterkünstler gezeugt hast. Ansonsten hilft nur ein Zaun mit senkrechten Streben oder Plexiglasverkleidung. Mit dem ´überall hochziehen` beginnt Dein Niclas schon mal mindestens 6 - 9 Monate eher als meine beiden Jungs 

Alles Gute weiterhin und viele Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Connemara (4. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen ..Mein Koiteich*

Wie niedlich der Kleine ist...der ist ja so richtig zum knuddeln 

Schön, dass du weiter machst...es tut deinem körperlichen Wohlbefinden sicher gut, etwas zu machen, das dir Spaß macht. Halt dich dran, dass du es ruhig angehen lässt, dann wird das schon!

Ich drücke dir fest die Daumen!


----------



## Zacky (4. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen ..Mein Koiteich*

......schön, das Du weiter machst...und bei dem Zwergi, der später dann mit Papa am Teich liegen und die Fischis beobachten will, macht es doppelt Spaß und Freude......lass Dir Zeit - Sprichworte kennst du ja "Rom wurde auch nicht...u.s.w." :smoki


----------



## troll20 (4. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen ..Mein Koiteich*

Hallo Illerkoi,

schön das es euch besser geht.
Dein Teich wird ja Supper 
aber:


> Um den Teich selbst wird von Velda ein __ Reiher- und Katzenschreck Elektrozaun mit 1 KV gespannt, welcher später schaltbar ist, so das ich keine gewischt bekomme sollte ich mal mit dem Kescher in den Teich müssen.



1000 Volt wau, willst du alles was sich ihm nähert gleich cross gebraten haben^^

mfg rené


----------



## Joerg (4. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen ..Mein Koiteich*

Hi Stephan,
manchmal ist es ganz heilsam, wenn einem das Leben mitteilt worauf es wirklich ankommt.
Verliere das Ziel nicht aus den Augen und mach langsam weiter, das wird sicher ganz toll. 
Vergiss dabei nicht die wichtigen Sachen, es ist nur ein Hobby.


----------



## I.koi (5. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Der Bau hat begonnen ..Mein Koiteich*



troll20 schrieb:


> Hallo Illerkoi,
> 
> schön das es euch besser geht.
> Dein Teich wird ja Supper
> ...



Ja klar

Leckere Katze oder so


----------

